# Draining down water heater RV



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning all - I'm trying to drain down my water hearter - this is done by a plastic stopper (im assuimg that this is quiet generic across many Rv's)

My problem is that is stuck fast- and its very difficult to get an angle to use an adjustable spanner in - has anyone had difficulites getting these off - or has any suggestions

ive attached a pic - its the white stopper in photo.

many thanks

David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An adjustable spanner will not undo a tight nylon(?) nut. You must use a ring spanner or similar that grips all of the surfaces.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Can you saw a slot in the head and get a screwdriver in?

Put the hair drier on it and heat it up. heat loosens everything as any mechanic in a garage will tell you.

Phill


----------



## BIGrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Only warm the body of the heater, then try to fit a 1/4 drive socket with a ratchet on to it, keep adding a bit of heat to the body NOT THE PLUG this will usually do the trick. don't destroy the plug head you will then be in trouble trying to drill out the remaining plastic plug*.

Rog*


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine looks identical, and from past experience a 24mm socket is the only way to remove it undamaged. 

mango


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice

24mm Socket and hairdryer combo did the trick - was shocked at how much water came out

Typically B&Q didnt sell sockets of that size individually so had to buy a nice new set (merry xmas to me 

Regards

David


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

And a single hex socket will be better. ie with just one hexagonal hole in not 2
Phill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dcummin said:


> Thank you so much for the advice
> 
> 24mm Socket and hairdryer combo did the trick - was shocked at how much water came out
> 
> ...


Hi David. 
Might be advisable to get a replacement plug from someone like ARVE. I have one somewhere is I can find it.
Many people install a sacrificial anode in that drain hole to prevent the aluminium heater tank from eroding away............... and they do.

Ray.


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

*Water heater 'bung'*

We replaced our plastic water heater bung with one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180671951085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Makes draining and flushing the tank so much easier - and no need to look for the spanner (of whatever description) after the first time 

Ian S.


----------

